# Please pray for my chicken



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My chicken Copper is sick, she has impacted crop. I'm going to have to give her an old style farm surgery to save her if she doesn't clear up. Please pray for my chicken.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I really do hope Copper does ok, and I will keep you in mind. We all need support at some point, I know how it feels to have a sick pet.  It's horrible, but just remember that God will be there next to you through it all.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks She's looking a little better but I think I might have to do the surgery


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, just hope for the best.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope your chicken gets better!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor thing, I hope she gets better.:-(


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I hope you've tried everything else before you cut her. No luck massaging or making her vomit? Have you tried olive oil?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I've tried massaging her, I might try olive oil today. But yes, I will try everything before I cut her. The vet wasn't help at all athirst, she just said, bring her in. And I was like, I think she's dying. Then she said, just bring her in now. But I wasn't going to spend 200 dollars on my chicken. No way. She looks a tiny tad better this morning, thank goodness


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have no idea what's wrong, I don't have chicken experience but I wish him the best


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, she's doing amazing now. Her crop is fine, but sadly I have to rid myself of my other amazing chicken. She caused this chicken shock and is merciless to her, thankfully she is going to a good home


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I watched something on YT about removing crud from an impacted crop. It was very interesting


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor chicken I've lost all my chickens to hawks coyotes etc. I nursed back 2 chickens but later they were attacked my a dog.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Great news


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Well not that u have to give one away but least its to a good hime


----------

